# Soccer Picks



## NevadaInsiders (Jun 9, 2020)

Greetings Forum Members,

We are a group of sports bettors from Nevada that have recently found a winning strategy in Soccer and have decided to bring our winning strategy to the betting public as a way to help us reach our goals quicker.

We know there are thousands of scamdicappers out there, therefore we want to show you first hand the quality of our soccer picks, we are of the opinion that seeing is believing. We will be posting a decent size sample of soccer picks right here in this thread over the next few weeks, tail if you wish, we guarantee you won't be disappointed with the results.

Over the next couple of weeks we will be setting up our social media and website, information will be posted once available, but for now we would like to have everyone focused on our performance.

Thank you for taking the time to read our post, we look forward to impressing you. Let the fun begin, first soccer pick below.

06/09/20
Austria, Bundesliga
Austria Vienna (2.07)

Good luck to all,

Nevada Insiders


----------



## TomSands (Jun 10, 2020)

Lets if you are right.


----------

